# Problem beim Senden von Emails (Javamail)



## roka (24. Jan 2006)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Problem beim Senden von Emails mit der Javamail API.

Es soll eine ganz simple Mail werden, ohne Anhang oder irgendwas. Ich habe nun schon Tage mit suchen und probieren verbracht, aber klappen tut es immer noch nicht.

Hier mal der Code:


```
public static void senden (String an, String betreff, String body, String absender )
    throws MessagingException {
    try {
      Properties p = System.getProperties();
      p.put("mail.smtp.host", "smtp-server");
      Session s = Session.getInstance(p);
      MimeMessage message = new MimeMessage(s);
      message.setFrom(new InternetAddress(absender,"", "iso-8859-1"));
      Address[] address = {new InternetAddress(an,"", "iso-8859-1")};
      message.setRecipients(MimeMessage.RecipientType.TO,address);
      message.setSubject(betreff);
      message.setText(body);
      message.setSentDate(new Date());
      Transport tr = s.getTransport("smtp");
      tr.connect("smtp-server", "Benutzername", "Passwort" );
      message.saveChanges();
      tr.sendMessage(message, message.getAllRecipients() );
      tr.close();
    }
    catch (Exception ex) {
      ex.printStackTrace();
    }
  }
```

Nunja, das findet man ja auf etlichen Seiten und irgendwie klappt das bei jedem, aber bei mir nicht. Ich erhalte jedesmal den folgenden Fehler:


```
javax.mail.SendFailedException: Invalid Addresses
 at com.sun.mail.smtp.SMTPTransport.rcptTo(SMTPTransport.java:1161)
 at com.sun.mail.smtp.SMTPTransport.sendMessage(SMTPTransport.java:554)
 at mail.senden(mail.java:24)
 at verfassen.buttonSendenActionPerformed(verfassen.java:90)
 at verfassen$2.actionPerformed(verfassen.java:59)
 at java.awt.Button.processActionEvent(Button.java:388)
 at java.awt.Button.processEvent(Button.java:356)
 at java.awt.Component.dispatchEventImpl(Component.java:3955)
 at java.awt.Component.dispatchEvent(Component.java:3803)
 at java.awt.EventQueue.dispatchEvent(EventQueue.java:463)
 at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpOneEventForHierarchy(EventDispatchThread.java:234)
 at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForHierarchy(EventDispatchThread.java:163)
 at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(EventDispatchThread.java:157)
 at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(EventDispatchThread.java:149)
 at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.run(EventDispatchThread.java:110)
Caused by: com.sun.mail.smtp.SMTPAddressFailedException: 554 5.7.1 <******@arcor.de>: Recipient address rejected: Access denied

 at com.sun.mail.smtp.SMTPTransport.rcptTo(SMTPTransport.java:1059)
 ... 14 more
```

Soweit ich weiss hat es was mit der Authentifizierung oder dem "pop vor smtp" zu tun. Eine Lösung habe ich allerdings noch nicht gefunden.

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe.


----------



## abollm (27. Jan 2006)

Probiere dein Programm doch einmal z.B. zuhause mit einem eigenen Mail-Server in einem kleinen Netz aus. Dann weißt du weinigstens, ob es evtl. an einem Authentifizierungsproblem liegt.

Ich hatte gerade die letzten zwei Tage bei einem Kunden mit meinem Simpel-Java-Mailer herumgespielt. Dabei erhielt ich in einem Fall auch eine Fehlermeldung zurück, weil ich versuchte hatte, aus dem Kundennetz heraus an eine externe Mail-Adresse zu senden, _ohne_ dass ich allerdings am Mail-Server angemeldet war.


----------



## roka (27. Jan 2006)

Ein Kumpel hat mir mittlerweile bei seinem Webspace mal einen Server eingerichtet und beim Senden kam eine andere Fehlermeldung. Ich gehe mal davon aus, das es am Server liegt. Aber danke für den Tipp!


----------

